# Pallet wood coffin...



## mic214

*Pallet wood Prop Werx...more pics on pg3....*

ETA:

I changed the title of my thread as I am adding photos of a few more pallet wood props, in addition to my Toe Pincher coffins....Thanks for your kind comments and suggestions.... !!!

Here are some pics of my pallet wood "Toe Pincher" coffin build so far....This coffin is going to replace a wire and fabric coffin that I had previously used in my haunt. There is no bottom to this prop as I am going to put a small floodlight and a fog machine inside of it, so it will be slightly elevated off the ground a couple of inches for air to flow in and out. The top will be skewed open a little bit to allow for a skeleton hand/arm to come out....

I am going to be adding some rope handles, chains and moss to it to finish things off.

More pics to follow...


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I see all the great coffins people build for their haunts, I wonder why any of us would bother to pay large sums of money for one at a funeral home

This looks great, Mic!


----------



## The Watcher

That turned out nice. The price isn't bad either!


----------



## samhayne

really nice.

I have 3 pallet waiting in the back of my shed but i think the board are nailed and glued on.. any trick to remove them ?


----------



## IMU

Nice work!

I've never made much luck getting pallets apart in nice pieces. Best I could do was use a Sawzaw to cut the nails. Never had to deal with any that had glue.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Excellent! I made a similar toe pincher from crate wood that was salvaged from my move two years ago. (wood crates that were built by the movers for antiques, tv's, etc.)


----------



## scream1973

Great job..


----------



## mic214

Thanks all....this is my first coffin prop and I plan to build build one more full sized one and one half sized ground-breaker style. I have been looking at coffins that others have built and kind of winged it as far as plans go....I wanted it to look real rough though and I think it turned out fairly well...

In addition to the coffins, I also am working on a Hangman's Gallows and a treasure chest (I run a Haunted Pirate theme at my house) all made out of pallet wood.

I have been getting all my pallets free off of Craig's List. They are a real b#*@h to take apart that's for sure!!!! I use a Sawzall, like IMU mentioned, to cut through the nails. I haven't found any to have glue on them....Thank God!!!

For construction, I use star drive screws...they are a little pricey, but they sure make it easier to put things together...

More pics to follow..... !!!!


----------



## Lilly

ooh looks great...pallet wood comes in handy for all sorts of items doesn't it!!


----------



## fick209

Excellent coffin mic, looks great!


----------



## pagan

Very nice coffin..I made one of fence slats a few years ago... Not nearly as nice as yours!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

mic214 said:


> I have been getting all my pallets free off of Craig's List. They are a real b#*@h to take apart that's for sure!!!! I use a Sawzall, like IMU mentioned, to cut through the nails. I haven't found any to have glue on them....Thank God!!


I never thought of cutting them. 
I just used a crowbar.
No wonder it took so long........

Your coffin looks great ,BTW


----------



## nixie

Nice work!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awesome job!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nice looking coffin Mic, and the best part, you can't beat free!!


----------



## Ripper

Beautiful work!

(I work in a large hardware/lumber store.....Ideas are forming.....)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Great toe pincher coffin Mic!! be sure to post some pics of it in operation come Halloween night!
I love Pallets - True sometimes you have to work yer arse off the get the wood but that just make the prop projects you build worth more to you!


----------



## DeathTouch

That is so cool!


----------



## bobzilla

Great job Mic !


----------



## niblique71

I love the raggedy poor man's look. Probably something I'll get buried in... My own homade pallet coffin.. LOL


----------



## mic214

After taking a hard look at my coffin, I saw that the wood looked to new and the cut edges stood out a bit......, I decided to try my hand at "Flame aging"....I took a propane torch and "Painted" the exterior of the coffin.....I think it turned out pretty good! I plan to do this effect on my other pallet wood projects......

Before:




























After:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous, Mic! I first heard of using this technique as a way to bring out the grain in wood many years ago. It makes for an amazingly beautiful piece, whether it's a chest of drawers or a chest of bones


----------



## mic214

I am still working on coffin#2, but I ran out the longer boards for the lid, so that prop was put on hold for a bit until I can pick up some more pallets.

In the interim, I started on a large Treasure chest and a smaller "Jewelry Box".

This Treasure chest will replace the Styrofoam one that I had used in the past as it kept falling apart. I will be adding a shallow shelf in the upper section of the chest to hold all of the "Treasure", which will consist of a pile of beads, coins and sparkling Xmas lights....I am working on the lid now and need to add the lock, hinges and rope handles to finish it off:



















The smaller jewelry box will go into my wrecked row boat scene. It will also hold a collection of coins in a shallow tray. I need to add the lock, hinges and rope handles to it as well:



















Here is a shot of both of them together:


----------



## samseide

Those are gorgeous. The propane torch does an amazing job making these look uber expensive.


----------



## daBOOhouse

Awesome job! Gonna have to add one of them coffins to my to do list for next year, or the next, or the next... So many great projects, so little time and so few minions I'd trust with power equipment and sharp objects...


----------



## fick209

Really liking the propane torching effect, excellent wood working skills!


----------



## Spooky1

The flame aging looks great. Nice job on the toe pincher.


----------



## mic214

I just finished putting together the top to the Treasure chest and adding the "Torch painting" treatment to it. Next I will add a shallow shelf inside and all the hardware:


----------



## PirateLady

I love this technique looks really good....really brings out the wood grain.


----------



## shar

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## IMU

That looks great, might have to make one myself!


----------



## mic214

I have added a few more touches to my Treasure chest and Jewelry box props. Both got a shelf added just below the lip so I can load them up with coins and jewels and twinkling Xmas lights. I also added hinges and chains for the lids to each one. Now all I need is some rope for the handles and I am done with these:


----------



## bobzilla

Those look great Mic !


----------



## mic214

I finally got my Toe Pincher coffin done and in place. I have a couple of strobe lights under it, as well as a small, remote controlled fog machine:










Fog test shot:










I also finished off my treasure chest and jewelry box. I added a set of twinkling xmas lights to the large chest (I still need to add more coins though!):


----------



## dragnusa

awesome toe pincher, where did you get the plans for it from?


----------



## Headless

Love your treasure chest. The coffin is looking great as well. Well done.


----------



## mic214

dragnusa said:


> awesome toe pincher, where did you get the plans for it from?


I got the plans for the coffin from "ScareFX.com".... Here is a link to their site:

http://scarefx.com/project_coffin.html

Thanks for the kind words.....The coffins were fun to build and were a big hit with the ToT's!


----------

